#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Não consigo colocar internet no Bullet 2 HP

## calis

Boa noite! Sou novo no fórum e estou com o seguinte problema: Ponto 01 tenho uma Airgrid M2 conectada no Mikrotik fornecendo internet, até aqui OK. No Ponto 02 (cliente) casa da minha irmã tenho uma antena configurada para receber o sinal e autentica no Mikrotik (PPOE). Esse ponto também está configurado como repetidor. Aqui também está Ok. O Ponto 03 casa da minha mãe está configurado no modo bridge recebendo internet e o ip do ponto 02. Aqui também está Ok. O problema está no ponto 04 onde tenho um Bullet 2 HP conectado no mesmo rádio da minha mãe via cabo RJ 45 para fornecer internet para o meu irmão. Estou sem internet no Bullet e ele está ligado no meu Acess Point que fornece internet para minha mãe e ela tem internet normal. Segue fotos em anexos. Conto com a vossa ajuda e desde já agradeço.

----------


## alextaws

não sei se entendi bem, mais ja testou colocar em seu bullet as mesmas configurações do access point? 

fica melhor de lhe ajudar se desenhar como esta o seu projeto.

----------


## sphreak

Que salada amigo. !!!!

Vamos lá. Primeiramente quando for tirar cópia das configs, utilize a tecla print screen sem medo.

Em segundo, teu problema está no excesso de saltos no roteamento. Você teria que fazer uma rede em bridge transparente + WDS com roteamento centralizado no ponto que recebe a conexão inicial de internet ( um MK). Mas a mistura de equipamentos acho que não vai lhe permitir.

----------


## calis

Sim amigo, já tentei e nada, sem internet. Funcionou apenas nos primeiros minutos depois apresentou conflito de IP e não quis mais funcionar. Já fiz várias alterações e nada.

----------


## calis

> não sei se entendi bem, mais ja testou colocar em seu bullet as mesmas configurações do access point? 
> 
> fica melhor de lhe ajudar se desenhar como esta o seu projeto.


Sim amigo, já tentei e nada, sem internet. Funcionou apenas nos primeiros minutos depois apresentou conflito de IP e não quis mais funcionar. Já fiz várias alterações e nada.

----------


## calis

> Que salada amigo. !!!!
> 
> Vamos lá. Primeiramente quando for tirar cópia das configs, utilize a tecla print screen sem medo.
> 
> Em segundo, teu problema está no excesso de saltos no roteamento. Você teria que fazer uma rede em bridge transparente + WDS com roteamento centralizado no ponto que recebe a conexão inicial de internet ( um MK). Mas a mistura de equipamentos acho que não vai lhe permitir.


Perdão amigo! Na hora esqueci até do print. Pois é, tá uma salada. É possível configurar o Bullet como cliente + WDS? Vamos ver se entendi. O Bullet como cliente irá receber internet e transmitir (WDS)? Mas funciona com equipamentos diferentes? Está configuração que passei funcionou durante alguns minutos depois caiu reportando que havia conflito de IP e após isso, não quis mais passar internet pelo Bullet. Já fiz várias configurações e nada. O meu problema está no bullet, estou usando ele como AP.

----------


## alextaws

amigo, se desse pra desenhar sua topologia ficaria melhor de te ajudar

----------


## sphreak

> Perdão amigo! Na hora esqueci até do print. Pois é, tá uma salada. É possível configurar o Bullet como cliente + WDS? Vamos ver se entendi. O Bullet como cliente irá receber internet e transmitir (WDS)? Mas funciona com equipamentos diferentes? Está configuração que passei funcionou durante alguns minutos depois caiu reportando que havia conflito de IP e após isso, não quis mais passar internet pelo Bullet. Já fiz várias configurações e nada. O meu problema está no bullet, estou usando ele como AP.


 Pelo que vi nas imagens alguns de seus equipamentos não dão suporte a WDS. Sua rede ficaria toda em bridge. Tente colocar uma faixa de IP diferente a partir desse bullet. Não é o ideal nem o certo, mas pode te dar uma solução temporária.
Faça como o amigo acima disse. Desenhe a topologia e poste aqui.

----------


## calis

> amigo, se desse pra desenhar sua topologia ficaria melhor de te ajudar


Bom, conforme solicitado, segue:
*Ponto 01 (minha casa) – funcionando normalmente*
Tenho Mikrotik (192.168.88.1) ele gerencia a internet,configurado para autenticação ppoe. (aqui funciona normal)
Tenho uma antena airGridM2HP configurada para ponto de acesso,no modo bridge:
IP: 192.168.88.5
Máscara de rede: 255.255.255.0
IP do Gateway: 192.168.88.1 (do Mikrotik)
IP DNS primário: 192.168.88.1 (do Mikrotik)
*Ponto 02 (casa da minha irmã) – funcionando normalmente*
Tenho uma antena Cpe Wireless Station 2,4 PqWs-2417 em modocliente recebendo o sinal do ponto 01 e repetindo para o ponto 03 com asseguinte configurações:
IP: 192.168.88.20 conectando no Mikrotik por ppoe
O DHPC do ponto 02 está ativado, ele que esta passando o IP:192.168.88.100 a 192.168.88.102 para o roteador da minha irmã e para ponto 03
*Ponto 03 (casa da minha mãe) - funcionando normalmente*
Acess Point da ArLive
Recebe o sinal repetido do ponto 02, com as seguinteconfigurações:
IP: 192.168.88.3
Máscara de rede: 255.255.255.0
IP do Gateway: 192.168.88.20 (do ponto 02)
DHCP: Desabilitado
*Ponto 04: Sem internet, aqui estou com problemas*
Agora coloquei um ponto 04 na casa da minha mãe para jogar osinal para o meu irmão, onde coloquei um Bullet 2 Hp 800 com as seguintesconfigurações:
Modo sem fio: Ponto de Acesso
Modo de Rede: Bridge
IP: 192.168.88.4
Máscara de rede: 255.255.255.0
IP do Gateway: 192.168.88.3 (do ponto 03, casa da minha mãe)
DNS Primário: 192.168.88.20 (do ponto 02, casa da minhairmã)
Espero que compreenda a salada acima e me ajude na resoluçãodesse problema, lembrando que funcionou por alguns minutos depois não quismais.

----------


## sphreak

Então.. O erro está em ser tudo na mesma faixa de IP (192.168.88.xxx). Se fosse tudo uma bridge transparente WDS, todo mundo iria pegar IP do DHCP do mikrotik e estaria Ok. Entretanto seus equipamentos não dão esse suporte. E tem uma salada de radios complicada também.

Mude as configs do ponto 2 para receber um IP fixo e mude a faixa de fornecimento do DHCP do ponto 2 pra uma diferente de 192.168.88.xxx (coloque por exemplo 192.168.5.xxx).

O correto seria isso tudo estar em bridge recebendo com todo mundo recebendo IP do mikrotik para não haver conflito de IP. Mas se isso não for possível, alterne a faixa de IP fornecido por cada DHCP ativo. Mas lembre, esses saltos de roteamento farão a latência da rede subir consideravelmente.

----------


## alextaws

Amigo, quando falo em desenho de topologia e algo projeto no cacoo, no dia ou então pelo próprio word com as setas apontas de onde vai pra onde e as respectivas configurações, eu demorei pra entender essa parte de desenho de topologia mais ela e essencial quando você precisa de ajuda ou de consultoria.
Vou ver se entendi e explicar conforme o meu entendimento;

*No seu PONTO 1*
O ip 192.168.88.1 e de acesso ao equipamento né?
Possui/usa servidor dhcp?
O nat está configurado corretamente?
A classe ou range de ip que vai distribuir a seus clientes coloque uma sequencia diferente dos equipamentos que usa pra acessar. Por exemplo como 192.168.90.1-192.168.90.254, isso você cria um pool, essa será a faixa para seus clientes pppoe.
O ip, mascara não precisa ser e nem deve da mesma sequência do seu primeiro equipamento, nem utilize rota 88.1 apontando pra sua primeira rb, o ip que deve apontar como rota e em sequência diferente e o que vai definir na interface de saída da mikrotik.
Se na sua rb, digamos que a ether2 e onde esta ligado o cabo que vai pra sua airgrid, coloque um ip de sua preferência. Como 192.168.89.1/24. (ELE VAI SER USADO UNICAMENTE PARA ACESSAR SEU EQUIPAMENTO DE DENTRO DE SUA REDE.
*No seu PONTO 2*
Qual ip de acesso a sua cpe wireless 2.4? se for final 88.0/24, porfavor troque isso, ip de acesso a equipamentos de clientes diferente também, mesma coisa para o dhcp desse ponto, coloque na mesma sequência que da range de ip escolhida, digamos que seja 192.168.91.1 e o dhcp ativado do 192.168.91.2 ao 192.168.91.102.
*Ponto 3*
Cara, por favor, troca essa range também, nenhum equipamento ligado em bridge fica na mesma range de ip. Ainda mais apontando para o gateway que o pppoe do ponto 2 pega, isso não é nem pra funcionar, não sei como conseguiu essa façanha. Rsrsr (brincadeira), deixe seu roteador recebendo ip dhcp do ponto 2, e altere a sequencia de ip dele (a que usa para acesso o sistema)
*Ponto 4*
E mais uma vez a mesma range de ip..
Primeiro troque esses ip, isso é apenas pra acessar o equipamento, escolha mais uma range diferente do ponto 03, pode ser igual ao ponto dois em diante, desde que o ponto 3 não esteja em bridge.
Mesmo se colocar gateway apontando para ponto 3 e dns para o ponto 2, isso não vai funcionar porque não influencia em nada. Coloque apenas ip para acessar o equipamento, ative o dhcp do ponto 3, deixe o ponto 4 em bridge, faça as alterações sugeridas acima, e seja feliz, que vai funcionar.

Desculpe o sarcasmo, mais infelizmente eu aprendi assim. rsrsrs

----------


## 1929

uma salada mesmo. Vejo a salada na configuração e nem tanto nas marcas diferentes pois todos devem ter o protocolo 802.11

Como a rede é só para o uso da família, acho prático deixar todos os equipamentos em AP+WDS. 
Gateway usa o mesmo para todos, ou seja o gateway vai ser o do ponto 1.
E roteamento só no ponto 1 como o @*sphreak* falou.

Se eu não me perdi na salada, me pareceu que este Bullet está sem net porque aponta para o ponto 3 onde está o AirLive que está configurado como cliente.

Na sua irmã funciona como cliente porque ela recebe direto do AP do ponto 1.
Na sua mãe funciona também nem sei porque, pois ela está conectada na sua irmã que não é AP, mas modo cliente pelo que entendi. Daí já começa a salada...

Agora, se este AirLive não tem opção AP+WDS daí ferrou...Deveria ter.. confere isso.

----------


## sphreak

Amigo. Não dá pra todo mundo apontar as antenas pra sua casa ou pra um desses outros pontos? Pra centralizar essa rede?

----------


## UnderMike

devo ser eu ke tou fazer tudo mal eu tenho bullet M2 HP e PicoSttion M2 HP tudo com net sempre sem problemas mas n uso nada disso de PPPOE
tudo ligado em bridgde numa rede interna. tipo espinha dorçal
e dps meto em odo router ou não... pode ser um router ex: DLINK Dir 605L a abrir uma rede para toda a rede bullet ou assim
pk usam esse sistema de PPPOE?:/
e mais estavel?

----------


## sphreak

PPOE é o tipo de autenticação do cliente.

----------


## UnderMike

nunca usei esse sistema. ke vantagem tem em usar tudo em bridge? e rede pa cada acliente?

----------


## sphreak

> nunca usei esse sistema. ke vantagem tem em usar tudo em bridge? e rede pa cada acliente?


Sério????

Tá...

Em bridge a rede funciona inteira como se fosse formada por corredores livres (bridge=ponte) ou seja, quando um pacote de dados é direcionado ao cliente ou vem do cliente para a internet, ele não sofre saltos de redirecionamento (não são re-roteados) diminuindo a latência geral da rede. Isso fora a possibilidade de trabalhar com os rádios operando o MTU em 1500 quando a criptografia está desativada. Em uma rede com muitos usuários cada bit que for espremido gera vantagem.

Imagine assim: você recebe um link de internet em um ponto A e deseja mandar ele para um ponto E, passando por B,C e D (vamos nesse momento ignorar a distância entre esses pontos, ou que a distância seja muito pequena). Se a rede não for em bridge quando um pacote de dados é enviado de A para E, ele será repassado para B, que processará e enviará para C, que por sua vez vai processar e enviar para D, que processará e enviará para E.... Cansativo né? Cada reprocessamento e encaminhamento leva em torno de seus 1ms~2ms... 

Imaginemos que o rádio ou roteador esteja carregado de trabalho e faça esse processamento em 2ms. Latência de 2ms em A + 2ms B + 2ms C + 2ms D =8ms (isso porque estamos ignorando a distância)

Agora imaginemos essa mesma rede que deseja enviar dados de A para E só que em modo bridge. Quando o pacote de dados for enviado o roteamento em A não vai processar o envio pelo caminho B,C,D,E vai processar o envio A>E pois B,C e D estarão ocultos na tabela de roteamento e formarão um "corredor" para a passagem do pacote e não ocorrerão reprocessamento e encaminhamentos intermediários.
Ficaria a latência: A em 2ms, B<1ms, C<1ms, D<1ms... A latência total ficaria <5ms... Isso na soma de muitos clientes e processamento 24hrs por dia dá uma enorme diferença.

Em geral em POPs pequenos a montagem é feita assim: recebimento do link>passagem e controle pelo Mikrotik>AP em bridge e sem criptografia>antena cliente roteada.

AP em bridge permite liberar o processamento do AP e evitar saltos de roteamento, deixando carga para o mikrotik e sem criptografia permite trabalhar com MTU em 1500. Controle de acesso é feito por mac ou como eu. É tudo aberto.. Se vejo algum gato pendurado derrubo e bloqueio... Mesmo porque sem liberação de acesso no MK o irá vai ficar fazendo o que? Usando uma antena de 300 pila só pra ficar pendurado morto bo meu AP?

----------


## UnderMike

pois
eu uso tudo da ubiquiti
desde EdgeRouter e radios 2X2 M5
é possivel experiemntar esse sitema de PPOE? e sim onde se configura? no Edgerouter e numa Antena final pro exemplo numa NanoBeam 400?

----------


## sphreak

> pois
> eu uso tudo da ubiquiti
> desde EdgeRouter e radios 2X2 M5
> é possivel experiemntar esse sitema de PPOE? e sim onde se configura? no Edgerouter e numa Antena final pro exemplo numa NanoBeam 400?


Eu não trabalho com edge.. Mas como você faz a liberação de acesso aos clientes? É hotspot ou IP fixo? PPOE é um acesso com usuário e senha, como os usados em ADSL. A antena final trabalha como cliente (station) e na aba network tem a opção de acesso DHCP, IP fixo e PPOE.

----------


## UnderMike

sim entretanto fui la procurar e encontrei então e só aplicar agora a autenticação no EdgeRouter. vou estudar a coisa... tou a gostar dessa diminuição de ms

IP Address:DHCPStaticPPPoE

----------


## calis

> Amigo, quando falo em desenho de topologia e algo projeto no cacoo, no dia ou então pelo próprio word com as setas apontas de onde vai pra onde e as respectivas configurações, eu demorei pra entender essa parte de desenho de topologia mais ela e essencial quando você precisa de ajuda ou de consultoria.
> Vou ver se entendi e explicar conforme o meu entendimento;
> 
> *No seu PONTO 1*
> O ip 192.168.88.1 e de acesso ao equipamento né?
> Possui/usa servidor dhcp?
> O nat está configurado corretamente?
> A classe ou range de ip que vai distribuir a seus clientes coloque uma sequencia diferente dos equipamentos que usa pra acessar. Por exemplo como 192.168.90.1-192.168.90.254, isso você cria um pool, essa será a faixa para seus clientes pppoe.
> O ip, mascara não precisa ser e nem deve da mesma sequência do seu primeiro equipamento, nem utilize rota 88.1 apontando pra sua primeira rb, o ip que deve apontar como rota e em sequência diferente e o que vai definir na interface de saída da mikrotik.
> ...


Boa tarde amigo! Agora que estou verificando as respostas. Viajeie não tive tempo. Vamos lá, e vamos ver se entendi o que o amigo esclareceu,pois sou leigo no assunto e estou procurando aprender com os mestres.

Respondendo ao seu questionando quanto ao *PONTO 1*:

O *IP do PONTO 01 é 192.168.88.5* onde possuo uma *airGrid M2 Hp operando como ponto de acesso no modo bridge com o dhcp desabilitado,* pois quem está fornecendo o ip é o Mikrotik.

O *IP 192.168.88.1 é do Mikrotik* com o *DHCP habilitado* fornecendo a seguinte *range de IP: 10.1.0.1\24*. 

Respondendo ao seu questionando quanto ao *PONTO 2*:

Antena PqWs-2417 da Proeletronic, que segundo o fabricante permite WDS. 
*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.20*, modo cliente, com ppoe discando para o Mikrotik, esse equipamento está com o DHCP habilitado com a seguinte range: 192.168.88.100 - 192.168.88.102. fornecendo internet através de cabo para o roteador dentro da casa da minha irmã e para o *PONTO 3(casa da minha mãe).* Para o PONTO 3 fornece como repetidor, *o ponto 02 recebe e repete.

*PONTO 3: airlive wl-5460ap que segundo o fabricante aceita o modo WDS.
*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.3
*Recebe a internet do PONTO 02 onde configurei como cliente conforme já especificado acima:
*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.3*
Máscara de rede: 255.255.255.0
IP do Gateway: 192.168.88.20 (que é o ip de acesso do equipamento do ponto 02)
DHCP: desabilitado.
*
PONTO 4 (aqui, como já mencionei que estou sem internet)*
Equipamento: Bullet 2 Hp
Modo sem fio: Ponto de Acesso
Modo de Rede: Bridge
*IP de acesso ao equipamento: 192.168.88.4*
Máscara de rede: 255.255.255.0
*IP do Gateway: 192.168.88.3 (do ponto 03, casa da minha mãe)
DNS Primário: 192.168.88.20 (do ponto 02, casa da minha irmã)

Na casa do meu irmão que será o PONTO 5* tenho o seguinte equipamento:

Antena PqWs-2417 da Proeletronic, que segundo o fabricante permite WDS. 

*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.40*, modo cliente, com o dhcp habilitado.

Esperado ter esclarecido mais a minha salada, ou enrolado mais ainda (rs rs).

Obrigado a todos!

----------


## calis

> uma salada mesmo. Vejo a salada na configuração e nem tanto nas marcas diferentes pois todos devem ter o protocolo 802.11
> 
> Como a rede é só para o uso da família, acho prático deixar todos os equipamentos em AP+WDS. 
> Gateway usa o mesmo para todos, ou seja o gateway vai ser o do ponto 1.
> E roteamento só no ponto 1 como o @*sphreak* falou.
> 
> Se eu não me perdi na salada, me pareceu que este Bullet está sem net porque aponta para o ponto 3 onde está o AirLive que está configurado como cliente.
> 
> Na sua irmã funciona como cliente porque ela recebe direto do AP do ponto 1.
> ...


Boa tarde amigo! Agora que estou verificando as respostas. Viajei e não tive tempo. Vamos lá, e vamos ver se entendi o que o amigo esclareceu, pois sou leigo no assunto e estou procurando aprender com os mestres.

Esclarecendo ainda mais o *PONTO 1*:

O *IP do PONTO 01 é 192.168.88.5* onde possuo uma *airGrid M2 Hp operando como ponto de acesso no modo bridge com o dhcp desabilitado,* pois quem está fornecendo o ip é o Mikrotik.

O *IP 192.168.88.1 é do Mikrotik* com o *DHCP habilitado* fornecendo a seguinte *range de IP: 10.1.0.1\24*. 

Esclarecendo ainda mais o *PONTO 2*:

Antena PqWs-2417 da Proeletronic, que segundo o fabricante permite WDS. 
*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.20*, modo cliente, com ppoe discando para o Mikrotik, esse equipamento está com o DHCP habilitado com a seguinte range: 192.168.88.100 - 192.168.88.102. fornecendo internet através de cabo para o roteador dentro da casa da minha irmã e para o *PONTO 3(casa da minha mãe).* Para o PONTO 3 fornece como repetidor, *o ponto 02 recebe internet e repete, ou seja, funciona como cliente e repetidor.*

Esclarecendo ainda mais o *PONTO 3*: 
Equipamento: airlive wl-5460ap que segundo o fabricante aceita o modo WDS.
*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.3*
Recebe a internet do PONTO 02 onde configurei como cliente conforme já especificado acima:
*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.3*
Máscara de rede: 255.255.255.0
IP do Gateway: 192.168.88.20 (que é o ip de acesso do equipamento do ponto 02)
DHCP: desabilitado.

Esclarecendo ainda mais o *PONTO 4 (aqui, como já mencionei que estou sem internet)*
Equipamento: Bullet 2 Hp
Modo sem fio: Ponto de Acesso
Modo de Rede: Bridge
*IP de acesso ao equipamento: 192.168.88.4*
Máscara de rede: 255.255.255.0
*IP do Gateway: 192.168.88.3 (do ponto 03, casa da minha mãe)*
*DNS Primário: 192.168.88.20 (do ponto 02, casa da minha irmã)

Na casa do meu irmão que será o PONTO 5* tenho o seguinte equipamento:

Antena PqWs-2417 da Proeletronic, que segundo o fabricante permite WDS. 

*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.40*, modo cliente, com o dhcp habilitado.

Esperado ter esclarecido mais a minha salada, ou enrolado mais ainda (rs rs).

Obrigado a todos!

----------


## calis

> Amigo. Não dá pra todo mundo apontar as antenas pra sua casa ou pra um desses outros pontos? Pra centralizar essa rede?


Boa tarde amigo! Agora que estou verificando as respostas. Viajei e não tive tempo. Vamos lá, e vamos ver se entendi o que o amigo esclareceu, pois sou leigo no assunto e estou procurando aprender com os mestres.

Esclarecendo ainda mais o *PONTO 1*:

O *IP do PONTO 01 é 192.168.88.5* onde possuo uma *airGrid M2 Hp operando como ponto de acesso no modo bridge com o dhcp desabilitado,* pois quem está fornecendo o ip é o Mikrotik.

O *IP 192.168.88.1 é do Mikrotik* com o *DHCP habilitado* fornecendo a seguinte *range de IP: 10.1.0.1\24*. 

Esclarecendo ainda mais o *PONTO 2*:

Antena PqWs-2417 da Proeletronic, que segundo o fabricante permite WDS. 
*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.20*, modo cliente, com ppoe discando para o Mikrotik, esse equipamento está com o DHCP habilitado com a seguinte range: 192.168.88.100 - 192.168.88.102. fornecendo internet através de cabo para o roteador dentro da casa da minha irmã e para o *PONTO 3(casa da minha mãe).* Para o PONTO 3 fornece como repetidor, *o ponto 02 recebe internet e repete, ou seja, funciona como cliente e repetidor.*

Esclarecendo ainda mais o *PONTO 3*: 
Equipamento: airlive wl-5460ap que segundo o fabricante aceita o modo WDS.
*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.3*
Recebe a internet do PONTO 02 onde configurei como cliente conforme já especificado acima:
*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.3*
Máscara de rede: 255.255.255.0
IP do Gateway: 192.168.88.20 (que é o ip de acesso do equipamento do ponto 02)
DHCP: desabilitado.

Esclarecendo ainda mais o *PONTO 4 (aqui, como já mencionei que estou sem internet)*
Equipamento: Bullet 2 Hp
Modo sem fio: Ponto de Acesso
Modo de Rede: Bridge
*IP de acesso ao equipamento: 192.168.88.4*
Máscara de rede: 255.255.255.0
*IP do Gateway: 192.168.88.3 (do ponto 03, casa da minha mãe)*
*DNS Primário: 192.168.88.20 (do ponto 02, casa da minha irmã)

Na casa do meu irmão que será o PONTO 5* tenho o seguinte equipamento:

Antena PqWs-2417 da Proeletronic, que segundo o fabricante permite WDS. 

*IP de acesso desse equipamento: 192.168.88.40*, modo cliente, com o dhcp habilitado.

Esperado ter esclarecido mais a minha salada, ou enrolado mais ainda (rs rs).

Obrigado a todos!

----------


## sphreak

Amigo.. A salada é geral.. Eu faria assim

Ponto 2: equipamento Proeletronic em bridge recebendo e repetindo sinal passivamente, sem DHCP sem nada.. E um roteador interno a casa (de uso exclusivo da casa) autenticando ppoe no MK e tomando cuidado pra não acontecer de ligar o cabo na porta LAN e sim na porta Wan.

Ponto 3: equipamento airlive em bridge com as mesmas configurações do ponto 2.

Ponto 4: bullet em bridge com as mesmas configurações do ponto 2 (sim.. 2)

Ponto 5: mesma coisa que os anteriores

DNS dos roteadores internos das casas 8.8.8.8

Todos os roteadores internos das casa pegam IP direto do mikrotik, não precisa re-rotear (DHCP ativo) em cada repetição se não vira bagunça, deixa o mikrotik como único servidor DHCP de toda rede.

Simples assim.

Outra coisa... Todo mundo mora perto? Não dá pra apontar essas antenas pra um único lugar sem ter essas múltiplas repetições? Tá muito zuado essa sua rede amigo!!!

----------


## calis

> Amigo.. A salada é geral.. Eu faria assim
> 
> Ponto 2: equipamento Proeletronic em bridge recebendo e repetindo sinal passivamente, sem DHCP sem nada.. E um roteador interno a casa (de uso exclusivo da casa) autenticando ppoe no MK e tomando cuidado pra não acontecer de ligar o cabo na porta LAN e sim na porta Wan.
> 
> Ponto 3: equipamento airlive em bridge com as mesmas configurações do ponto 2.
> 
> Ponto 4: bullet em bridge com as mesmas configurações do ponto 2 (sim.. 2)
> 
> Ponto 5: mesma coisa que os anteriores
> ...


Ok amigo! Favor esclarecer o seguinte:

*Quanto ao IP de acesso aos equipamentos, deixa como está ou tem que alterar para outra faixa?*

O único que mora mais longe é o meu irmão, mais de 1 Km e para minha casa ele não tem visada, tem barreiras.

Minha irmã tem visada para minha casa. E minha mãe mora após uma casa da minha irmã.

Desde já agradecido!

Vou fazer as devidas alterações e postar o resultado.

----------


## alextaws

faz como eu lhe respondi, que funciona

----------


## sphreak

> faz como eu lhe respondi, que funciona


Posso dizer a mesma coisa amigo.. Só que meu método é mais simples... 




> Ok amigo! Favor esclarecer o seguinte:
> 
> *Quanto ao IP de acesso aos equipamentos, deixa como está ou tem que alterar para outra faixa?*
> 
> O único que mora mais longe é o meu irmão, mais de 1 Km e para minha casa ele não tem visada, tem barreiras.
> 
> Minha irmã tem visada para minha casa. E minha mãe mora após uma casa da minha irmã.
> 
> Desde já agradecido!
> ...


Sim deixe tudo na mesma faixa.. Até é bom que a faixa seja diferente da fornecida pelo mikrotik pra não dar confusão.
Só quando for acessar os rádios ou o MK terá que conectar em um local antes dos roteadores domésticos e fixar o IP no PC para a faixa de 192.... Já que o MK fornece 10....

----------


## calis

> Amigo.. A salada é geral.. Eu faria assim
> 
> Ponto 2: equipamento Proeletronic em bridge recebendo e repetindo sinal passivamente, sem DHCP sem nada.. E um roteador interno a casa (de uso exclusivo da casa) autenticando ppoe no MK e tomando cuidado pra não acontecer de ligar o cabo na porta LAN e sim na porta Wan.
> 
> Ponto 3: equipamento airlive em bridge com as mesmas configurações do ponto 2.
> 
> Ponto 4: bullet em bridge com as mesmas configurações do ponto 2 (sim.. 2)
> 
> Ponto 5: mesma coisa que os anteriores
> ...


Boa tarde amigo! Hoje fiz as alterações conforme sugerido, coloquei tudo em bridge com dhcp desligado, recendo ip apenas do MK, dessa forma o PONTO 04 passou a ter internet, em teste no local embaixo da antena a internet está muito lento. 

O PONTO 02 está chegando 10 Megas, no PONTO 03 também, mas o PONTO 04 está com muita lentidão. 

O PONTO 05 (casa do meu irmão) está conectando normalmente no PONTO 04, porém sem internet, o MK não está passando as informações, tipo IP, Gateway para o referido ponto. Nivel de sinal desse ponto 63. Caso tenha alguma dica, agradeço.

Anexo imagens do PONTO 05.

----------


## 1929

confere o ponto 5, pois se nos outros funcionou, algum detalhe passou desapercebido nesta configuração do 5.
Depois de resolvido isso então dá atenção a questão da lentidão no ponto 4.

----------

